# [SOLVED] Gateway md2614u Drivers



## AcBush (Oct 25, 2009)

So...I just put XP on the laptop (was getting sick of Vista...)

And I pretty much got everything working except the wireless modem. I got the audio working thanks to BCCOMP in the thread listed here (http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-missing-sound-drivers-conexant-421807.html)

But when I open device manager, there are two questions marks.

They are:

Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Network Controller

Everything else seems to work...the ethernet/LAN appears to work, although I have yet to use it.

Still need to get my WLAN working! Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AcBush (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Gateway md2614u Drivers*

Excuse my lack of research...I found the driver, and installed it. Working good now. Thanks BCCOMP for the tutorial (my fault for not reading it earlier.)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Gateway md2614u Drivers*

Hello,

Is your problems solved?..or is there anything else I may help you with?

You can mark thread solved near top of this page if it is, ty.


----------



## motown01 (Dec 20, 2009)

Were you able to get the internal mic working on this laptop in XP? I have all audio drivers working, except for this.

Thanks,
Billy


----------

